# Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen



## Rudy (14. Juni 2006)

Moin bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Zelt, nachdem ich mir jetzt doch kein Nash Titan TT holen möchte(viel zu teuer) wollte ich mir folgendes kaufen: Pelzer Oval Umbrella, JRC Stealth Brolly, Chub Reflex Brolly System oder B.Richi Reflexible Brolly System. Doch welches soll ich mir holen! Wo sind die Unterschiede? Die sehen ja fast alle gleich aus! Das Pelzer gibt es aktuell für 160Euro inkl. Versand bei Ebay!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl ka*

Die Unterschiede sind, dass sie in ner anderen Etage der gleichen chinesischen Firma produziert werden...  

Nee - in der Tat sind die Unterschiede äußerst gering. Bisl Material, bisl Verarbeitung hier - andere Farbe und andere Anordnung der Fenster dort. Laut deutschem Recht muss ein "Nachbau-Artikel" mindestens 8% (nicht mehr und nicht weniger) vom originalen Produkt abweichen, sonst gilt´s als Plagiat. Bekloppt, oder?#q 
Da die Zelte ALLE in China produziert werden, wird der Unterschied nicht gravieren sein - 8% erreicht man z.B. bei ner Rutentasche durch andere Farbe, anderen Griff und andere Ziernähte. Kenn da jemand der hat da so ne Firma... |rolleyes  


Grundsätzlich werde ICH mir nie wieder etwas der Firma Pelzer kaufen, weil ich da gleich 2mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe... aber ich denke dass wird genug anderen Leuten bei genug anderen Firmen genauso gegangen sein. |supergri


----------



## Rudy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl ka*

Was hattest du denn mit Pelzer für schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Also ich tendiere zum Pelzer weil es sogar noch günstiger als das B.Richi ist! Und das teuerste das Chub! Sind die Materialien denn auch zu 100% identisch?


----------



## Rudy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

Einige unterschiede habe ich gefunden, und zwar sind es die Maße
Maße:
Pelzer:B 2,50m x T 2,50m
JRC:B 2,60m x T 2,55m x H 1,30
Chub: B 2,60m x T 2,55m x H 1,30
B.Richi: B 2,50m x T 2,50m
Starbaits: B 2,60m x T 1,90m x H 1,40m
Spro ST spe: B 2,50m x T 2,50m x H 1,36m

Ich mein 10cm in der Breite macht schon einiges aus.

Material:
Pelzer:7OZ, Wassersäule 10000mm und 6oz Wassersäule 5000mm
JRC:5000
Chub:6oz Repella
B.Richi:5000, Wassersäule 5000mm
Starbaits: keine Angabe
Spro ST spe:6oz, Wassersäule 5000mm

Wie ist denn die Trasportlänge bei den Brollys?


----------



## PROLOGIC (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

Hi#h 

also ich hab seit 3 Wochen den Pelzer Oval Umbrella Shelter 2006.
Bei ebay für 159,95€ und versandkostenfrei.
War schon 8 mal damit am Wasser und bin einfach nur zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Alles sauber verarbeitet. Tolle Tent Pegs und die Stormpoles sind auch super.
Hatte auch bei Regen und Wind keine Probleme. Alles dicht und stabil.
Ich bereue den Kauf auf keinen Fall.
Ich glaube man sollte bloß aufpassen dass man nicht das 2005er Modell nimmt weil das angeblich total mies sein soll von der Verarbeitung her.
Hab ich vor kurzem hier im Board gelesen.
Zu den anderen Modellen kann ich nichts sagen, die kenn ich nicht.
Die Transportlänge von dem Pelzer ist 180 cm. Und so ca 20 cm Durchmesser.

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Rudy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

hast du denn genug Platzt für die Liege? Bildet sich Schwitzwasser? Das Angebot mit 159,95€ bei Ebay steht immer noch....


----------



## Knispel (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*



			
				PROLOGIC schrieb:
			
		

> Hi#h
> 
> also ich hab seit 3 Wochen den Pelzer Oval Umbrella Shelter 2006.
> Bei ebay für 159,95€ und versandkostenfrei.
> ...


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen. Besitze selber das 2006 er Modell, tolle Verarbeitung, genügent Platz für Liege und durchdacht.


----------



## Rudy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

Ich weiß nicht! JRC und CHUB bieten 10cm mehr! oder handelt es sich um falsche Maße? Die Transportlänge schreckt mich echt zurück 1,80m|uhoh: #d #q


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*



			
				Rudy schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Transportlänge schreckt mich echt zurück 1,80m|uhoh: #d #q



Warum? Deine zweigeteilten 12ft.-Prodigies sind im verpackten Zustand mit Tasche vermutlich sogar noch länger...


----------



## bennie (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

Ich habe das Spro Strategy Specialist und bin sehr zufrieden... gezahlt: ca 150€ inkl. Versand.

hat sich bisher auch bei richtigem Mistwetter bestens bewährt ...


----------



## PROLOGIC (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

Hi#h 

wir haben sogar 2 Nächte zu zweit darin verbracht.  
Also mit zwei Liegen und dem Tackle von 2 Leuten.
Dann wirds zwar eng aber es geht.
Für eine Liege hast da locker Platz.
Das mit der Transportlänge stimmt schon,
aber wie Pilkman schon sagt, wenn du deine zweiteiligen 12 Füßer reinkriegst dann kriegst den Shelter auch rein.

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## bennie (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

stimmt, 2 Leute passen da mit Mühe und Not rein.... Liege, Stuhl und Carryall sowie Rutentaschen passen rein ...


----------



## Knispel (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Deine zweigeteilten 12ft.-Prodigies sind im verpackten Zustand mit Tasche vermutlich sogar noch länger...


 
Sind nur etwas schwerer. 
Aber ein Umbrelle Shelter ist auch dort gestattet, wo normaler Weise ein Bivyverbot herrscht ( z.B. bei uns ). Wenn die Vorderfront nicht eingezippt ist, ist es ein zu 2/3 umspannter Wetterschutz in Form eines Schirmes. Wenn es denn Dunkel wird, zippt man die Vorderfront binnen 3 Minuten ein und erhält ein Bivy, morgens rasch die Front ausgezippt und alles ist in bester Ordnung. Ist in meinen Augen halt universell einsetzbar, wie man gerade braucht.
Unten das Pelzer mit Enkel ohne Vorderfront


----------



## hotabych (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

@ prologic 

hat Pelzer Brolly auch Moskito-Fenster oder nur Klarsichteinsätze für die Fenster? Und kannst Du ungefähr sagen, wie schwer der Oval alleine ist ohne Bodenplane und Frontpanel und mit 2 bzw. 4 Stormpoles? Habe heute mein Nash Profile Special erhalten, keine Moskitoeinsätze dabei, an den Seiten nur Klarsichtfenster und nicht herausnehmbar, an der Tür kann man Klarsichteinsatz herausnehmen, aber kein Moskitonetz dafür. Und das Teil wiegt komplett alles zusammen und in der Tasche 10 kg, der Oval alleine ohne T-Pegs, Stormpoles etc. bringt es schon auf 5 kg. Auf der Nash-Seite stehen 4,5 kg, wie die das meinen keine Ahnung. Spiele mit dem Gedanken das Teil zurück zu schicken.

@ all

hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem TNT Raider von der Watersportcentrale? Ist genauso wie Pelzer und Co. aufgebaut und kostet 180 EUR. Der Traveler - Oval von denen ist ja bekannt für sein sehr gutes Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis

Gruss

Andy


----------



## PROLOGIC (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*

Hi#h 

also an den Seiten sind abdeckbare Moskitonetze und in der Tür kann man entweder ein Fenster oder ein Moskitonetz einkletten(auch abdeckbar).
Tragetasche + Shelter + 4 Stormpoles + Infill Panel wiegen ziemlich exakt 8,5 kilo.

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl kaufen*



			
				PROLOGIC schrieb:
			
		

> Hi#h
> 
> also an den Seiten sind abdeckbare Moskitonetze und in der Tür kann man entweder ein Fenster oder ein Moskitonetz einkletten(auch abdeckbar).
> Tragetasche + Shelter + 4 Stormpoles + Infill Panel wiegen ziemlich exakt 8,5 kilo.
> ...


 
Richtig.....


----------



## dzeva (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl ka*

hi will mir auch so nen kaufen vileicht kann der eine oder ander sich noch melden und berichten welches jetzt denn das beste ist  und wo man es auch zu guten preis bekommt 

cu dzeva


----------



## Merlinrs (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Pelzer Oval Umbrella,JRC Stealth Brolly,Chub Reflex Brolly Sys. o B.Richi Refl ka*

Hi und Herzlich willkommen hier im Angelerboard

Das Beste kann man nicht sagen da sie alle fast gleich sind.
Das B.Richi kenne ich persönlich nicht die anderen habe ich 
alle schon mal gesehen und auch genau angeschaut. Ich Persönlich besitze das Pelzer 2006er Model jetzt schon 1 1/² Jahre und bin immer noch zufrieden mit dem teil. Da ich sehr oft Angeln gehe habe ich es mindestens schon 30-mal auf und Abgebaut und es sieht immer noch aus wie neu und ist immer noch dicht. Bei starken Temperaturschwankungen und geschlossenen Bivy entsteht sehr viel kondenzwasser was
aber sehr gut runterläuft da ich den Boden nie benutze stört es mich auch weiter nicht. wenn man die Tür offen läst passiert es nicht. Ein Winterskin wird auch nicht viel nützen da der Winterskin direkt drauf liegen würde.  Aber es verhalten sich alle Bivys von dieser Bauform gleich. Ich würde schauen welches das Preiswerteste ist und wo das meiste Zubehör mit bei ist. Dann kannste eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------

